# puppy cries in crate



## knsals (May 19, 2007)

Hi, 

I am the new owner of a beautiful baby boy. He is 10 weeks old and I have had him for 6 days. The breeder gave me a schedule to try and follow (eating, pottying, rest, confine to box/crate) to help the transition and housebreaking. There are times of the day I am supposed to put him in his box/crate for rest. This will help him learn to hold his bladder and give him some much needed downtime and rest. The only problem, he cries and cries. I feel like he thinks I am punishing him for some reason. He is supposed to be in there for a certain length of time but I feel so bad, I get him out early and then he falls asleep exhausted in my lap after crying. How can I get him to sleep alone and be in his crate?

Thanks for your help


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Not everybody crate trains it's a personal preference. I crate trained Mia when I first got her. The first time she cried for about 1/2 hr....the next day for 20 min....the next day for 10 min.. until she got use to it and noticed it was only for awhile. As soon as I took her out I'd put her on her pad to go to potty. Now she is out most of the day and only is crated when I can't watch her or at night to sleep. (She potty's outside) Every now and then she whimpers when I first put her in but I ignore her and she quiets down. I do put a towel over the crate so she can not see me when I pass her room. Try it it works. Good Luck!

After awhile they use their crate as a refuge. When she doesn't feel well or doesn't want to be bothered she goes in there by herself to be alone.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I used a light weight blanket over Indy's kennel (kind of like you do with a bird cage) he never cried and he loved it , it made his crate like a den...a safe place for him to call home


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I used a light weight blanket over Indy's kennel (kind of like you do with a bird cage) he never cried and he loved it , it made his crate like a den...a safe place for him to call home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never crate trained Ollie (although I did with Cam--which was easy because Cam was a puppymill dog and was used to cages, unfortunately) anyway, never crate trained Ollie. Ollie wouldn't cry in the crate--he'd get HYSTERICAL and I just knew he would hurt himself--he would desperately bite and claw and just be hysterical. If your pup is just crying, then just stand your ground and don't let him out until he stops--he probably won't cry for long. If you let him out WHILE he is crying then you are essentially rewarding the behavior you DON'T want to happen in the first place! Try making it more cozy by covering the sides and top with a blanket and maybe even try feeding him something really yummy in there. Make it as pleasant as you can. When he STOPS crying, then you let him out. Good luck!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Ten weeks old is still so young. People may not agree with me, but I personally wouldn't let a puppy cry and cry. I would comfort him.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Chloe cried for the first week and a half while in the crate, now she takes plenty of naps and will go inside it by herself. Just stick with the schedule. I have to say that I would keep the puppy in the crate Chloe was just nine weeks and a few days when we took her home and she adjusted very well.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Ten weeks old is still so young. People may not agree with me, but I personally wouldn't let a puppy cry and cry. I would comfort him.[/B]


I agree with that--I forgot that the puppy isn't even 12 weeks, as it should have been before it was adopted out. If the puppy is in distress for more than several minutes, I don't think I could go through with it. Again, I'd try it again and make it as PLEASANT as possible FIRST and stay right by the crate--don't just abandon him there. If he gets used to it over time you can start to leave the room little by little. Easy does it, I think. You don't want to traumatize him......


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

> Again, I'd try it again and make it as PLEASANT as possible FIRST and stay right by the crate--don't just abandon him there. If he gets used to it over time you can start to leave the room little by little. Easy does it, I think.[/B]


I do agree with that, but I do think it is important that he doesn't think he is getting rewarded by crying at the same time?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Again, I'd try it again and make it as PLEASANT as possible FIRST and stay right by the crate--don't just abandon him there. If he gets used to it over time you can start to leave the room little by little. Easy does it, I think.[/B]


I do agree with that, but I do think it is important that he doesn't think he is getting rewarded by crying at the same time?
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is just a young baby. He needs his mommy.







I wouldn't be worried at this point whether he thinks he is being rewarded or not. I would take it slowly, until he feels more comfortable with it.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#663366">*I do not agree with crating a baby at that age. I have a page on my website that you may find helpful. I would copy and paste it here, but it is quite long. So here is the link, I hope that it helps.....

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/SpecialInstructions.html*</span>


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

We brought Linus McDuff home at 7 weeks, and crate trained him from day one. He cried for about 15 minutes that first night, but not a peep after that. 
We only used to crate at bedtime, or if we were leaving him home alone. All other times, we gated him in the kitchen, with the crate open. For at least the first 2 weeks, we would just hang out and play with him in the kitchen. This really got him comfortable in his area, and when he would go in the crate on his own, we'd lock it, and go do something for 30 minutes or so. By doing this, we made the crate a "safe haven" for him. 
Crate training is a very effective training tool if used properly (ie, don't lock the puppy in there for over 2 hours to begin with.)
Hope this helps!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> We brought Linus McDuff home at 7 weeks, and crate trained him from day one. He cried for about 15 minutes that first night, but not a peep after that.
> We only used to crate at bedtime, or if we were leaving him home alone. All other times, we gated him in the kitchen, with the crate open. For at least the first 2 weeks, we would just hang out and play with him in the kitchen. This really got him comfortable in his area, and when he would go in the crate on his own, we'd lock it, and go do something for 30 minutes or so. By doing this, we made the crate a "safe haven" for him.
> Crate training is a very effective training tool if used properly (ie, don't lock the puppy in there for over 2 hours to begin with.)
> Hope this helps![/B]



Mia was also about 9 weeks and she was fine. Again she is crated at night and when I can't watch her.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Good Luck







...I just couldn't do it with Bella she was miserable. And we try to put Poptart in his crate a couple nights a week but he never stays in there the whole night. He doesn't whine or anything. James and I just end up feeling guilty and open the door and he jumps up on our bed. Hes such a cuddler and I love him laying right against my legs. Hehe


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Susan....Poptart is loving life with you....LOL....probably giving you the look until you take him out!!!! In his mind he is probably saying "pushover"


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
It sounds like you had a very easy time with Mia! You are very lucky for that. We had a Maltese named Sasha and she just died in Febuary due to a blood disorder! We used a crate with her from the first night home. She hated that crate and would cry and whine the whole night. The vet told me not to give in to her crying, that was so hard! She would not settle down, so he told me to put her downstairs in the futherest corner and let her cry! For 3 nights she did this and in the morning when I took her out she was covered in DIARRHEA . The vet told me to throw that travel crate away because she is not adjusting to it at all. I guess you just have to wait and see how every puppy is different. I hope my new puppy could be as easy as Mia!!! I will be getting her on August 9th and I will try this crate thing once again! This time I will try a blanket over her cage and I bought a heating gel pad that I will put under her bed to keep her warm and secure, I HOPE!!! LOL!!
Debbie


> Not everybody crate trains it's a personal preference. I crate trained Mia when I first got her. The first time she cried for about 1/2 hr....the next day for 20 min....the next day for 10 min.. until she got use to it and noticed it was only for awhile. As soon as I took her out I'd put her on her pad to go to potty. Now she is out most of the day and only is crated when I can't watch her or at night to sleep. (She potty's outside) Every now and then she whimpers when I first put her in but I ignore her and she quiets down. I do put a towel over the crate so she can not see me when I pass her room. Try it it works. Good Luck!
> 
> After awhile they use their crate as a refuge. When she doesn't feel well or doesn't want to be bothered she goes in there by herself to be alone.[/B]


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i also did try to crate train mac, but I couldn't do it!!! I started doing it at night time; he would whine and cry for a little and then fall asleep... but cry again before 4 in the morning (potty time) and after that would not stop crying in the crate. I was always by it... because I never wanted him to feel abandoned or something like that. I tried to make it cozy and nice... but it didn't work..

after a few days instead of getting used to it, he was getting worse... crying even more, louder, and longer... I slept on the floor next to the crate... I even tried to put the crate on my bed. And because I have a roommate there was one point I couldn't do it anymore. so, that's when he came to my bed!!! this battle he won!!! hahah

when I started the crate training during the day he cried too much and then pooped with some blood on it. I freaked out and took him to the vet... they said it was STRESS COLITIS. I felt so guilty I never put him on the crate again. to this day he only goes in there to drink his water (the water bottle is in there) 

instead of the crate I used a playpen, when I wasn't watching him, and kept the food and bed in one side and the wee wee pad on the opposite side. Mac was fully potty trained in 3 weeks, having little to none accidents with #2. 
I really liked the playpen better specially on those days I was late and in the end of the day mac would have been at home for 10 hours. I could never let him on a crate for 10 hours. 
on the play pen he had room to play, sleep, and do his business. Not that he was happy!!! the little munchkin is only happy when I'm around and really really close to him LOL but in my opinion it was a better option than the crate.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

At first, I would put Maggie in her crate when she was already asleep else where and she would be too tired to cry. The first couple of nights we let Maggie sleep in bed with us and then transitioned her to her crate. I always give her a treat when I put her in her crate. Now she actually likes her crate. Maggie will go into her crate just to rest. We also keep a towel on her crate to make it more den like. Good luck!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=384886
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with the above.Putting your puppy in the crate for short periods of time during the day for a rest is a good way to ensure prper rest and proper house training and is a safe quiet den for the puppy. If you take him out of the cage every time he cries you are rewarding the behavior and he will continue to do it. As long as he has eaten, played, pooped all needs have been met I would leave him there for a naptime at the times you designate, lets say an hour at a time. There is no harm in shrot stays in his crate no matter what his age.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I forgot to mention I got Shiloh at ten weeks also and he is fine with his crate schedule. He put up a fuss two times only but we tell him to go to sleep or sleepytime in a low voice and he caught on. He has a different whine now once a night when he has to go out to pee and we happily let him out and back in the crate he goes until morning. He is crated once or twice a day for short periods of time and at night. The rest of the day he is at my side.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe you can try putting him in there for a little bit at a time, and everytime he comes out praise him for being good and give him a treat. 

Sometimes if they can hear you or see you when they're in their crate they will get upset, though. I think it's kind of mean to stick them in there when you're walking around or doing housework because they don't understand why they can't be with you. I never used the crate for house breaking, though, so if you're using it for that I'm not sure what you should do other then leave your pup in there.

I just put our puppies there for bed. Eventually they give up and stop crying if they realize it doesn't do anything. Our Papillion used to cry when we put it in the crate for bed for the first time (he was spoiled) but now he just goes to bed once he's put in there. No more crying.

I think if you're consistent, your puppy will get used to it. Best wishes. =]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know you feel so bad when you hear them cry, but if you stick with it, it will eventually stop and they will start to understand this is where they are supposed to be. Nemo did cry a little but he got used to it . It's all up to you .
Good Luck
ANDREA :thumbsup:
Nemo doesn't use the crate anymore he has been crate free for a year now..


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

i only crate louis at night - we got him when he was 14 weeks old. at first he cried and scratched and bit the crate - i read to put a light blanket over the crate to make it den like - we did that he cried, scratched, bit the crate - then we started giving him a treat in the crate and saying bedtime - after he ate the treat, he would be upset - then i read, if they cry, tap the crate - so the puppy thinks the crate is yelling at them - we did that a couple of times - SUCCESS

louis is now 4, he loves his crate, if he isn't under our foot or on the couch, he is in his crate! good luck.


----------



## bombboy (Aug 1, 2007)

We just got Korky and the first night and the following day he was crated (besides being with us and playing with us when we were available). He didn't stop crying for that first day. Two days ago we purchased an exercise pen that would allow his crate to be linked to it and he has felt very good about his crate. I am starting to test the limit a bit and when he goes in to lay down I close it for 5 minutes and go out of the room. Not even a whine or a bark! He isn't adjusted to it and that will take a while as he's only going to be 10 weeks old now, but atleast he's comfortable


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Hi,
> 
> I am the new owner of a beautiful baby boy. He is 10 weeks old and I have had him for 6 days. The breeder gave me a schedule to try and follow (eating, pottying, rest, confine to box/crate) to help the transition and housebreaking. There are times of the day I am supposed to put him in his box/crate for rest. This will help him learn to hold his bladder and give him some much needed downtime and rest. The only problem, he cries and cries. I feel like he thinks I am punishing him for some reason. He is supposed to be in there for a certain length of time but I feel so bad, I get him out early and then he falls asleep exhausted in my lap after crying. How can I get him to sleep alone and be in his crate?
> 
> Thanks for your help[/B]


Eros also isn't a big fan of his crate. I tried it for a few nights with his crate next to my bed and he would cry for a very long time till he finally fell asleep. He was ok with it for the most part if I left the door open, but I had to close it when it was time to go to bed and I sometimes think it made him claustrophobic having the door closed. 

So I ordered a little play pen for him and I now let him sleep there with a toy or two. Every now and then he will cry to get out, but I try to ignore him or take him out to his pee pee pad if he keeps crying. I've found that he quiets down quicker in the pen, and he sometimes plays a little with his toys then falls asleep. When I was getting him used to the pen at night he'd cry and I'd take him out to his pee pee pad and say "go potty" to see if he had to potty. If he didn't have to go I put him back in his pen, and kept to this routine. He quickly learned that crying would only get him to the bathroom. He seemed more calm when I was in the room somewhere where he could see me. Now if he cries for a while and is eager to get out while in his pen (or if he wakes up and cries) that is him telling me he has to potty. So I take him out to potty then put him back in his pen and he lays down and goes back to sleep  I'm not sure if this is something you want to try, but it may work for you. It's certainly helped with Eros and I think it helped him figure out where he has to potty too since he rarely goes to the bathroom anywhere other than his pad at just 3 months of age. 

Another thing I can think of is what the breeder told my family when my dad got an Alaskan Malamute many years ago.... He said to get a clock (one that ticks) and wrap it up in something that had the scent of his mother/littermates then put it in the bed with the puppy so that he/she will be comforted thinking it's his mother's heartbeat. When we did that with our malamute we had it under her pillow in her bed and she would curl up in the area the clock was in and go to sleep. Good luck!

<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually don't remember how we crate trained Sassy it was so long ago. Crates are made to feel like a den for the dog, like for wolves in the wild. This is why they are so small. The dogs love it after they get used to it. I actually don't think we even crate trained her. My godfather had her for a week, and at night she was kept in the crate and when they went out. There other dog would have probably killed her if they didn't, she was just so jealous lol. I would say he cries because he isn't used to it. When he cries don't talk to him, and ignore him. He'll eventually get the picture.

Am I the only one who gets heart broken when reading a baby cries? I don't want to sound stupid or anything but it makes me so sad to hear of any dog crying..


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I actually don't remember how we crate trained Sassy it was so long ago. Crates are made to feel like a den for the dog, like for wolves in the wild. This is why they are so small. The dogs love it after they get used to it. I actually don't think we even crate trained her. My godfather had her for a week, and at night she was kept in the crate and when they went out. There other dog would have probably killed her if they didn't, she was just so jealous lol. I would say he cries because he isn't used to it. When he cries don't talk to him, and ignore him. He'll eventually get the picture.
> 
> Am I the only one who gets heart broken when reading a baby cries? I don't want to sound stupid or anything but it makes me so sad to hear of any dog crying..[/B]


No, you're not the only one whose heart breaks when one of the babies cry. When I used to put Eros in his crate he would cry till he pretty much started gagging :bysmilie: so I couldn't do that to him every night and switched him to the play pen instead, which he likes better.

<div align="center">Desiree


----------

